# Check for Alzheimer' s - Pretty Amazing!



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2010)

*Check for Alzheimer' s - Pretty Amazing!

The following was developed as a mental age  assessment by the School 
of Psychiatry at  Harvard University. Take your time and see if you can * *read each line aloud without a mistake.

The average person over 40 years of age cannot do it!

1. This is this cat.
2. This is is cat.
3. This is how cat.
4. This is to cat.
5. This is keep cat.
6. This is an cat.
7. This is old cat.
8 This is fart cat.
9. This is busy cat.
10. This is for cat.
11. This is forty cat.
12. This is seconds cat. 




Now go back and read the third word in each line from the 
top down and I bet you can't resist passing it on! 
*


----------



## yount (Jan 24, 2010)

lmao nice


----------



## morkdach (Jan 24, 2010)

lmao thanks kept me busy


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

I Like that one. Works for me. Lol.  Eric


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Got me too!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 25, 2010)

LMAO I was proud of self till I read the bottoms part lol.   Yep I am passing that onde on


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 25, 2010)

So if it took me 60 seconds do I qualify for some kind of looser since I took too long - LOL


----------

